# Shad, netting



## fishmason (May 2, 2004)

I am thinking about trying to get into some ohio river stripers, later on when the river drops. Someone told me they would be biting really good when the river drops down again.

First things first: CINCINNATI area

Where do i go to get some shad? I own a castnet and have moderate experience with it. Is it possible for me to just throw from the bank and get some? Or do i need to makr them on the river first?  

Secondly:

I know a enough info to be able to spot some good striper spots but i dont know where to launch from to get me into areas with drainage spouts? Nobody needs to give up any spots i just need a ramp name or something so i have an idea. 

Thanks for any help i know some of you guys are practically experts on this area so im thankful for any info.


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

If your fishing from a boat go up the creeks and throw for shad, usually there pretty easy to catch. As far as stripers go I cant help I just catfish. I've never tried to catch shad in the main river I never had to. As far as ramps I fish from the Kentucky side so all the ramps I use are over here. And I dont fish near Cinci but I do fish several miles east and west of there if you want to launch in Kentucky let me know and I can get you close to some power plants if thats what your looking for by saying drainage spouts give me more info I might be able to help!! Good Luck & be safe!!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Good chance you can net some from the bank, will be tough on your net though. 
Be sure to see them before you cast, watch out for debris & stumps.
Abu...check your PM's re: KY
I've heard sometimes the stripes are along the Serpintine Wall in Cinti.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Throwing in the river from the banks is risky business. Try to locate some in an area lake, thats how I always do it.


----------



## uglykat23 (Jun 13, 2004)

i live near the pike island damn near wheeling w.v i have caught alot of good stripers near the sunken barges behind a and b kia on chicken liver the biggest one so far is 15 pounds not bad for a bank fisherman


----------

